# Cotton vs Rayon vs Jap Cotton



## Yiannaki (14/1/15)

Hey fellow vapers,

Don't let the title mislead you into thinking this is an argument to determine which of these three popular wicking materials is best. On the contrary, I would like to propose that each of these materials serve a different purpose and need to be swapped out based on the specific juice one uses with them.

Over the two weeks or so i have been cycling through these materials using two juices i adore and know very well. I have found that each different wicking material has a different effect on the juices in question.

I would like to use this thread as a platform to try and find which juices work better with each of the wicking materials mentioned. Now i know taste is subjective but the findings could be interesting.

For those who want to jump in and share there experiences, please do so. Perhaps explain to us what the different results have been with different wicks on the same juice.

Let me kick this off with one of the two liquids i have been experimenting with.


*Bombies - A Real Nightmare. *

*Cotton* - I find that with the cotton, A Real Nightmare doesn't perform very well. The cotton wick tends to put mute the 'icy' throat hit of the liquid. The mint flavour is also not very bold, and one gets the creamy. chocolate note as the main flavour. Being such a dark liquid, it really does put strain on the wick and coil. The drop off in flavour with cotton on this liquid is pretty quick and i found to be changing it every 3ml)


*Rayon* - A tremendous improvement over cotton in my opinion. The icy throat hit/inhale is most definitely there with Rayon and it gives the juice a 'refreshing' characteristic which i really enjoy. After about 2ml of liquid, i noticed a drop in the intensity of this 'icy' throat hit/inhale.

The mint elements are certainly far more noticeable with this wick. A hint of sweetness from the overall liquid is also something i noticed (something I have picked up with Rayon) It seems to bring out the sweetness of liquids very well. (Not an over the top, out of thin air sweetness, but rather accentuates sweet elements)

Sadly, this great flavour drops off after roughly 4-5ml.


*Japanese Cotton* - After the unspectacular experience with normal organic cotton i did not expect a very different experience with Jap Cotton. However, the result was very surprising. With the japanese cotton.

In regard to this icy throat hit/inhale i felt that the Jap cotton managed to not only enhance it to a degree but it also managed to sustain it for a much longer period. (At least 6ml)

The minty notes of the liquid with this wick a very bold and crisp. The chocolate/creamy notes could still be tasted but they work subtly in the background. I still got an enhanced sweetness from the jap cotton, albeit not as much as i experienced on the rayon.

I was also pleasantly surprised when the time came to refill the reo bottle as the flavour off the Japanese cotton was still good. In the name of science i left the original wick in and vaped around 1 -2 ml before i noticed a drop off in flavour.



I am in the process of experimenting with Sunshine Cured Tobacco at the moment and will post on this soon  I can tell you that my initial findings are that cotton is a better suited wick for this juice.

Hope to hear from you guys regarding the subject.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 3


----------



## rogue zombie (14/1/15)

Awesome! Thank you!
I'm currently torn between Rayon and Japanese Cotton. I can't really definitively decide on one. I'll probably always keep both.

My non-expert findings:

*Five Pawns Castle Long

Japanese Cotton*

There is nothing better than fresh Jap cotton - the first few toots are heavenly!
There's none of that horrible "textury" cotton taste that you get with organic. Its almost perfect from the get go. The first few toots though, I find the throat hit a little stronger, but all the flavour profiles just pop.

With this juice, I like lower watts so that the Burboun only shows itself on the exhale. The inhale is Tennis Biscuit like, which is a mixture of the flavour notes anyway.

With Jap Cotton, I find the sweetness in the juice - the vanilla, coconut etc. just pop.

*Rayon 
*
*Keep in mind that I'm only starting to get to grips with it.*

I love Rayon for the same reasons I like Jap cotton - it's like it's not even there. What I mean is that there's no synthetic tastes there to. You taste the juice and not the wick.

I suspect Rayon fibres are just a stronger fibre. Because of this, the initial few toots on fresh wick aren't as glorious as with Jap cotton. The juice doesn't seem to instantly drench the wick.

However, I do love it. The flavours are all there, but on the same coil and ohms as with Jap cotton, the flavour seems a little less sweet and maybe even a touch subdued.

After half an hour or so, once the wick is drenched in the juice, the flavours all start to come alive. Never as sweet as with Jap cotton (and I found the same with Mothers Milk), but still so enjoyable.

The only major difference is the Burboun seems more pronounced with Rayon.

I also have been finding I need to turn the power up with Rayon, again could be suggestive of it being a "tougher" fibre.

-end-

Keep in mind I don't have the most powerful, state-of-the-art devices; I am no expert and I don't vape anywhere near as much juices as some of the folk around here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (14/1/15)

Wickless coil


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

I went from organic cotton to bamboo yarn to rayon to koh-gen-do. I'm currently on koh-gen-do permanently. The flavor just pops for me with the Jap cotton. Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hey fellow vapers,
> 
> Don't let the title mislead you into thinking this is an argument to determine which of these three popular wicking materials is best. On the contrary, I would like to propose that each of these materials serve a different purpose and need to be swapped out based on the specific juice one uses with them.
> 
> ...



Winner post of note @Yiannaki 
Now you are talking!
I think you are onto something superb here. 
Thanks for this. I will be following this very closely

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/1/15)

@Yiannaki, with Japanese cotton are you referring to the pads and the normal cotton comes from those puffy balls?


----------



## Yiannaki (14/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> I'm currently torn between Rayon and Japanese Cotton. I can't really definitively decide on one. I'll probably always keep both.
> 
> My non-expert findings:
> ...


Super post bud. 

And thanks for taking the time to share your experiences between the two. 

Keep us posted on any other findings you have along the way with other juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/1/15)

Silver said:


> Winner post of note @Yiannaki
> Now you are talking!
> I think you are onto something superb here.
> Thanks for this. I will be following this very closely


Thanks @Silver 

You were right about sharing the info on a per juice basis as it's all fresh in the mind.

Hoping to see some findings from your side over time.


JakesSA said:


> @Yiannaki, with Japanese cotton are you referring to the pads and the normal cotton comes from those puffy balls?


Jaco, sorry that I didn't clarify. I am referring to the Japanese cotton pads.

I prepped the Jap cotton ala Super X Drifter style whereby he removes the outer (thicker) layer on both sides.

I Specifically got this bunch: stocked by vapemob.


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki 

I have not experimented all that much with wicking materials
I have tried them all but not for long, i have reverted back to organic cotton probably because i am just used to it
But i will try schedule some wicking tests in the not too distant future
I like your style of trying the same juice on the same device with the different wicks and trying to describe the difference

Looking forward to your next juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (17/1/15)

Heya, How do u guys prep these diff wicking materials, do u boil at all?


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

ConradS said:


> Heya, How do u guys prep these diff wicking materials, do u boil at all?



With Jap cotton pads I rip off the outer top and bottom layer - it has these "grainy" bits. 
Then I boil for a minute or so, let it dry... because this makes the cotton nice and puffy, which makes it light as wick.

Rayon, I used as is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (17/1/15)

organic cotton: Cottony taste far first few hits. For me last about 4 days before tasting burned. Cannot take high watts


----------



## stevie g (17/1/15)

rayon: Perfect from hit one and handles high power with ease. Also lasts much longer before burnt taste appears about 10 days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (17/1/15)

jap cotton: Just got it friday, will report back.


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

ConradS said:


> Heya, How do u guys prep these diff wicking materials, do u boil at all?


Some do, most do not.


----------



## ConradS (17/1/15)

Thanks guys. I'll get some of the Japanese Cotton to try. Been using rayon mostly.


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

By the way, i am still on my Rayon versus Cotton comparison
Trying out most of my favourite juices with both wicking materials

This is my second refill of Melon on the Rocks using Rayon
I know it well on organic cotton
I can say that the Rayon is very good. I am picking up a "crisper" flavour. Slightly more sour notes which i like and slightly more throat hit. I find after a while, cotton gets a tad sweeter and slightly muted on this juice. But Rayon keeps it crisp throughout. 

Seems that for me so far, Rayon is performing better than cotton on the light fruitier, sour and menthol type vapes. 

Cotton seems better for me on the richer vapes and the tobaccoes. 

The test continues

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/1/15)

Silver said:


> By the way, i am still on my Rayon versus Cotton comparison
> Trying out most of my favourite juices with both wicking materials
> 
> This is my second refill of Melon on the Rocks using Rayon
> ...



Talking of which, the Rayon is really working for me with higher watts and lower ohms. 

In my IGO single coil, low watts and high ohms, I found Jap cotton to be better all round just about.

But in the Odin dual coil, 20 plus watts at around 0,5ohms, the Rayon is really working nicely.

I found with the first set up I got slightly muted flavour with Rayon, but not with the second.

I can't break it down to flavours with different juices yet, but I finally see what all the fuss is about Rayon. Love how you can Vape every last drop without burning the wick (within reason).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Silver said:


> Seems that for me so far, Rayon is performing better than cotton on the light fruitier, sour and menthol type vapes.



That makes sense Hi Ho! I guess that's why I only use Rayon these days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Hi all

I have moved the above three posts from the "whats in your hand thread" to this thread
Makes sense to have the wicking comparison posts here instead of scattered. My apologies for posting my original post in the wrong thread. 

Let the comparisons continue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Just a point to remember when wicking with organic cotton versus Rayon

*Rayon contracts a bit when juiced up, cotton expands slightly*

So when wicking with cotton, it must fit snug but you must be able to still move the wick through the coil without your mod falling over (the basic test). Ie not too loose, but not too tight either. 

But with Rayon, it should be a lot tighter. According to @Andre's classic reminder, it must "squeak". So make it quite tight and use more Rayon

PS- maybe this also explains why for the same iD coil, rayon may perform a bit better at higher power @r0gue z0mbie ? Maybe just because there is more wicking material. Just speculating though...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (31/1/15)

Hi

I have found on 2mm ID and smaller the Organic cotton and Rayon tend the burn between the coils at about 24 - 36hours and i have to replace. But the Jap cotton on the same coil last me over 48hours

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ConradS (31/1/15)

I am now testing Jap cotton and pleased so far. Its very easy to work for small wicks such us needed for the reo. I still cannot get used to this Dischem OC. Tastes like a wet sock to me. Perhaps I should try it unboiled. What do you guys use?


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/15)

@Silver yes, that may well explain it.


----------



## Alex (31/1/15)

In my own tests thus far, Japanese cotton is coming out ahead of all else. The Rayon and rayon/hybrid do perform very well too. But I find the KGD excels with regard to flavour, and wicking. An added benefit is the ease at getting almost identical wicks for dual coil applications.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (31/1/15)

I've used all the above wicks and for me rayon is my go to cloud blower. Jap cotton has the best taste it just makes it smoother and yummy in comparison. I don't bother with normal cotton any more it is just bleh, like the way it tastes of cotton for the first 10-15 hits.


----------



## Sir Vape (31/1/15)

Japanese cotton for the win for me. It's just so goddamn tasty and lasts for ages

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/2/15)

Alex said:


> In my own tests thus far, Japanese cotton is coming out ahead of all else. The Rayon and rayon/hybrid do perform very well too. But I find the KGD excels with regard to flavour, and wicking. An added benefit is the ease at getting almost identical wicks for dual coil applications.



Do you know if KGD is definitely better than the other Japanese Organic Cotton being sold here?


----------



## Alex (1/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Do you know if KGD is definitely better than the other Japanese Organic Cotton being sold here?



It's the same stuff as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

I'll also throw my hat in the Jap cotton ring for now (but I've yet to wrangle the Rayon)...only been vaping on it for a day and the improvement over organic cotton is remarkable...from the very first drag/puff/hit just full on flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I'll also throw my hat in the Jap cotton ring for now... only been vaping on it for a day and the improvement over organic cotton is remarkable...from the very first drag/puff/hit just full on flavour



Oh the two are chalk and cheese


----------



## Matt (3/4/15)

I have a issue with rayon at the moment when i use it in a low build 0.2 or 0.35 i get a really bad taste. Coil is 3mm and dont have that issue with any of the different cottons. Its similar to a burnt taste. Has anyone experienced that with rayon?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/15)

Matt said:


> I have a issue with rayon at the moment when i use it in a low build 0.2 or 0.35 i get a really bad taste. Coil is 3mm and dont have that issue with any of the different cottons. Its similar to a burnt taste. Has anyone experienced that with rayon?



I never ever vape that low but my guess is Rayon isn't happy at those levels and I guess a better option would be Native Wicks. But this is all just a big fat guess.


----------



## stevie g (3/4/15)

Matt said:


> I have a issue with rayon at the moment when i use it in a low build 0.2 or 0.35 i get a really bad taste. Coil is 3mm and dont have that issue with any of the different cottons. Its similar to a burnt taste. Has anyone experienced that with rayon?


 Hi Matt the Flying Dutchman. I agree with you that Rayon is dangerous at high watt vaping. The problem with Rayon is it does not indicate like cotton does when it becomes a bit roasted in flavour, Rayon straight out burns when it runs dry. Very effective wick but a poor choice for cloud chasing because of the risk of dry burns.


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/4/15)

thanx for this just rewicked with jap cot and its a completely different vape to the rayon i had on there


----------

